# posters in Directv forums



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would be curious to see what kinds of jobs people who post in the directv forums do. I will start out. I do Customer Service, and have done for more than 10 years.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in the automotive industry,


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Technical Support and Installations


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

IT - Storage administrator


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Brain pathologist


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

Retired. Was ptoduct manager for wholesale electronics distributer


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> I would be curious to see what kinds of jobs people who post in the directv forums do. I will start out. I do Customer Service, and have done for more than 10 years.


holy piece of poop (i dont know how hard are the moderators in here) 10 years in cs!!!! i have been almost for 2 years now and i really am looking for something in enginnering, besides that, roleplaying games, i study engineer mecanic administrative, i dont if it is that way spelled in english (im in mexico).

i think that is all, 3 kids... and now is all...
jajaja


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Tractor Pilot


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

High school social studies teacher.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

College Student 

But work with technology (Computers, Networking, AV Setups, etc.) as a consultant.


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Installation Technician


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

IT- Systems Adminitrator


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

Federal government/law enforcement


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

High School math teacher and math department chair. 
An administrator for a community college high school summer program.


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

general manager at the san jose international airport for the cargo department (shipping and recieving) doing it for almost 11 years now.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

usualsuspect said:


> Federal government/law enforcement


FBI, Marshal, CIA, HLC,....? Or will you have to kill me if you tell me?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Business Consultant.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm a commercial printer. I Run a small shop with my dad, my wife, and my sister.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Interventional Cardiologist


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Self employed: Automotive/Industrial supply stores.


----------



## mp12point7 (Oct 30, 2006)

Passenger locomotive engineer -- retired. Former owner of FM broadcast station in the 1960s.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Community newspaper publisher (for many years).


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Retired. CS at an airline for 37 years.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Paralegal


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Retired now, previous co-owner of IT consulting firm.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Retired, Department of Justice US Government


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Self employed machinist & cad cam services.Getting ready to retire i have a cellar shop. Had enough fun for this lifetime.Barb is a nurse she wants to go back to work


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Project Manager


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Senior Computer/Network technician at a local college.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sales trainer in the telecommications industry.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Retired US Navy Hospital Corpsman

And since that doesn't pay the bills, IT - Systems Administrator


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

IT Consultant. I do everything from installations, system admin, application design and development, tech support, etc. I work in the IBM AS/400, iSeries, i5, Power systems running i (depending upon which generation of hardware and O/S you're talking about) space.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk Moderator (just kidding, I wish I could make a living at it)

...at curt's behest,



curt8403 said:


> for a living, Oh Great one. We know your hobby, DBS is also my hobby


I manage Pre-Press and IT, and advise on Customer Service and Production, at a large commercial print shop.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

Porn star


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Corporate Executive Officer of a jewelry company. (nice way of saying janitor)


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Technician. Directv.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

love that tv said:


> Porn star


:lol:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Commercial mortgage broker.

(Probably not for long. The market is beyond brutal here.:nono: )


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love that tv*  
_Porn star_


PoitNarf said:


> :lol:


wonder if we know him/her

I am thinking of becoming a monkey wrangler


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Lot's of IT folks. That probably explains all of the love for Sci-Fi HD and Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Lot's of IT folks. That probably explains all of the love for Sci-Fi HD and Battlestar Galactica.


I'm an IT folk. I'm all about sports and beer. 

(And some sci-fi at times )


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

IT - Title is System/Network Administrator but I do anything and everything IT wise.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Retired. B4 VP of Engineering and Operations in TV industry.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

<Classified> :lol: 
Gigolo :lovenote: 
Freelance Mercenary.
Heart-breaker :heart: 
Time Lord
Sat Tech
Supreme Deity as time permits
<Redacted>


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

I work as a sales manager for a media company that sells products via radio and tv, a free-lance writer for a local newspaper, blogger and podcaster (I get just enough in advertising to call it a job).


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

I’m a self made millionaire with nothing to do but drive my 15 cars, have fun with my 6 yachts, play golf and of course enjoy some cold ones. Life is hard. Actually I am in the automotive business so I enjoy my one truck @4.00gal, inflatable raft and an ice cold Schlitz and the enjoyment of the knowledge on this board.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Residential & Commercial Awning sales rep for 15 years now.


----------



## gpctexas (May 26, 2007)

IT-Network Security Engineer =)


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Agent of Satan, or Retail Sales, if you're more comfortable with that moniker.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Former DTV installer........10 years on and off. Currently fixing phones.
May go back to teaching on and off.

Joe


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

~ 100,000 years ago, I was a caveman hunting on the frozen wastes when I slipped and fell into a crevasse. In 1988, I was discovered by some scientists and thawed out. I then went to law school and became Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RobertE said:


> <Classified> :lol:
> Gigolo :lovenote:
> Freelance Mercenary.
> Heart-breaker :heart:
> ...


To Quote Captain Kirk, "I know, but really?"
and I am the KWISATZ HASERACH

I knew a guy once who claimed to be the Kumquat Haagen dazs


----------



## Busterbear (Jun 7, 2006)

Retired. Was IT Systems Designer for 15 years.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

retired electrical engineer


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

I drive a truck and deliver caskets to funeral homes all across Ohio.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Internet Sales Manager for an truck accessories distributor.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Carl said:


> I drive a truck and deliver caskets to funeral homes across all Ohio.


*Batesville?*


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm an attorney. My undergrad degree is in engineering and in my previous career I was a life support design engineer working on the space station program.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Water Reclamation Electronics Technician. I work on the SCADA, including RTUs, PLCs and all command/control networking...

Water Reclamation (waste water treatment/reuse water distribution) - It may smell like poo to you, but it smells like money to us. Water in, water out. You pay because it flows both ways. Besides, depending where you live, you may be drinking what we process. Or, at the very least, you may water your lawn with it.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> I'm an attorney. My undergrad degree is in engineering and in my previous career I was a life support design engineer working on the space station program.


Ditto (except for the part about space station program)


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

I'm kind of a jack of all trades... I've worked retail, both sides of the restaurant industry (back and front of house), a little bit of managerial stuff here and there, used to do some handyman-type work at some apartments owned by a guy my mom used to date, lots of different stuff. 

But as for currently? Well, I can't really say exactly what I do, but lets just say I'm a little higher on the food chain than the regular D* technical CSRs (by the way, I love the information that I find on this site). But with as much as I love this job I may be looking to head out because I got a little girl that I want to be able to take care of more than I do (without trying to get too much of a sob story on y'all, it sucks to not be able to get your kids a xmas or birthday present). So I may end up heading out to North Dakota to work for the oil rigs. 

Its going to be a PITA to have to leave my daughter and live-in girlfriend for a week at a time, but making $2000 for a week's worth of work (and that's after taxes/deductions folks!) will be well worth it for doing what I feel I need to do as a father and provider.


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> *Batesville?*


No Milso,Now Known as Mathews Int.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Health Care Materials Management executive


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Production, at a large commercial print shop.


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

IT - Enterprise Management Practice Lead

I am the manager and technical lead for a team of 7 engineers/architects that implement and manage Network and Systems Management, Desktop Management, Service Desk, and Job Scheduling technologies.

The division of the company that I work for is a Managed Services Provider, serving US and Eurpoean customers.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

I am a Software Team Lead at an aerospace company.

My degree is in Electrical Engineering, but that was long ago in a galaxy far away.

dd


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Lab Technician in the semiconductor industry - failure analysis - skills: SEM, Microscopy and Focused Ion Beam


----------



## nhlfan79 (Aug 31, 2006)

Lawyer somewhere within the federal government monolith. Formerly a reporter covering all things Olympics.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Banker and assistant high school baseball coach.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

love that tv said:


> Porn star


Ron Jeremy!! Damn glad to meet ya..:lol:

As far as the OPs question I'm retired here too due to medical issues.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Self Employed for over 13 years in the w/ a business partner in IT.


----------



## dothdewman (Feb 26, 2007)

D* Tech Flunkie


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

network support for a hospital system (3 hospitals)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Abuse Team Leader / Systems Administration, DNS Administrator, and I write the code for the tools that my team uses (Some of them consider me a developer but I wouldn't call it that). For a rather large International web hosting company.

I prefer the term "Professional Geek".

But to those not in "the industry" I just say "I work with children and the mentally challenged", and I'm not exactly lying when I say that.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I'm an attorney. My undergrad degree is in engineering and in my previous career I was a life support design engineer working on the space station program.


Impressive!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Retired systems engineer for a now-defunct aerospace company (Hughes), with a degree in applied physics. I worked on the very first geosynchronous satellites (1962-1966).


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Project Engineer for an HVAC company....


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Psychologist. Work with children and adolescent population.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Purchasing Manager for a School District


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Senior technical analyst/senior tech support

At night I'm a dad.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Sr. Web Developer


----------



## DX9100 (Dec 8, 2007)

HVAC Direct Digital Controls (Johnson Controls and Honeywell) distributor. Also try to keep up with technology and familiar with computers and networking.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Self Employed Software Engineer


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Printing Estimator.
Looking for work in the pacific north west.


----------



## jimdx (Sep 9, 2007)

Aerospace industry program manager....military jet engines.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Electronics designer specializing in video compression and server design.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Psychologist. Work with children and adolescent population.


You could be the next moderator.


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

CPA - now a finance director at a multi-media company.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

jzoomer said:


> You could be the next moderator.


:lol:

At least a senior CSR.


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

jzoomer said:


> You could be the next moderator.


LMAO


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

tfederov said:


> I'm an IT folk. I'm all about sports and beer.
> 
> (And some sci-fi at times )


Being a Red Wings give you an automatic pass.


----------



## genemc (May 5, 2008)

Weekdays I am a Hospital Automation Pharmacist (responsible for a Robot, 46 Drug Dispensing Cabinets, Physician Order Scanning System and several pieces of software one of which I was national tech support for once upon a time) and nights and weekends I am an ISF and HAA certified video and audio calibrator and sell a few pieces of home theater equipment when I can.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

scrybigtv said:


> Community newspaper publisher (for many years).


The Oklahoman?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Stereo salesman for 30 years, 21 of them owning my own store. Semi-retired now, just taking care of a few families who I've handled for years. This next week, I'll be setting up a new audio system for a 93 year old patriarch of one of those families. He loves jazz and I better make sure it works well.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Technical Support Engineer


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Distribution Supervisor for a large beverage company


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

Electronics Tech
Pyrotechnician


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

IT - If it plugs into the wall, I'm responsible for it.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Retired helicopter pilot.


----------



## techgirl (May 26, 2007)

Owner of an IT Network and Security consulting firm


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Ron Jeremy!! Damn glad to meet ya..:lol:
> 
> As far as the OPs question *I'm retired here too due to medical issues*.


I guess being a Raider fan would qualify as a "medical issue". :grin: 
(Just kidding, bro. Russell is the real deal)

Myself, self employed anything I.T. related consultant. 
(Full time Charger fan too.)


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

Funeral Director and Embalmer currently teaching at a mortuary college


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm another IT person in these forums. I'm a DBA, I also support Pseries systems, VMWare, Tivoli Backup System, SAN Adminstration, BladeCenters, a lot of other servers, and about anything thing else my phone rings about.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Steel Detailer (no we do not clean steel). I draw shop drawings for steel fabricators for all types of jobs. Done schools, hospitals, office buildings, pedestrian bridges and other misc stuff. Work on a computer all day long.


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

Freelance gynecologist. No not really...
Technology and Innovation lead (Another IT Person).


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Senior Telecommunications Operator.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Commercial (flat) Roofing project manager/sales

They only leak when it rains!


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Patent Searcher


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I co-own a satellite installation and home theater company. We do commercial and residential work, including head-end (SMATV) systems, but primarily Dish Network installations. Previously did DirecTV for 5 years.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

tfederov said:


> IT - Storage administrator


Cool beans... I'm a Storage Solution Architect for the largest storage vendor in the market (surprise - it's not EMC. One too many letters in the name! Our two-letter company ships 1 of every 2 disks in the world.) What sort of storage do you manage?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electrical Computer Aided Design Engineer. Software and process definition and support including problem solving, developing processes and software and evaluating and implementing tools to design electrical circuits (printed circuits, FPGAs, RF designs).

Educated as Electrical Engineer.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Super-secret cold war spy.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Been in customer service since April last year. I think I'll continue on it for a while, though, because in a couple months I'll start school again, trying to tie up an unfinished career and start a new one.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

US Army retired. Personnel and some force development work. Got the computer bug when the unit I was in (Military Entrance Processing Command) and I got to work with a Wang computer (Early 80's). I can remember the monster floppy. It was pretty much just a word processor, but it was new and exciting and I was the only one in the office that could operate it. :lol:


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Customer Service for a regional telecommunications company. Been in customer service for 15 years now.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Laboratory Superintendent


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Electrical Engineer for a large aerospace company for 30 years.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Astronomer


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Another IT person here. My title is IT Manager but in reality I am the IT department for a large motorcycle dealer. Everything from hardware and software decision making to being the help desk.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Digital Technician for a large, very, very large local telecommunications company.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Former tech support in retirment plan systems. Now an accounts payable clerk.

lwilli201 - and all other current and former service-people on here - 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!! !pride


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

House husband or Domestic engineer.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Engineering Director, currently consulting for an early stage startup. Education: Doctorate in Chemistry, hence Dr. B.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Nameless, faceless, paper-shuffling federal bureaucrat.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Automotive Technician


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I do IT on our server and a manager at a Home Infusion Company.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Courier for one of the Big 3 overnight shipping companies....


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

EMT for the last 17 years.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

10 years at San Diego Trolley. 6 years train operator. 1 year Aux. Line supervisor. 3 years as Assignments Supervisor and dispatcher. (2)unfortunate suicides.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Web Designer. Have own business working from home.

Previously: Instructional designer for online reference and e-Learning.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Electrical engineer, 25 years in control system design, installation and maintenance.


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

Owned General Store in rural Vermont for 20 years.
Now semi-retired on Cape Cod


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Installation Technician


----------



## LewG (Nov 16, 2005)

I am a retired IBM Customer Engineer. Had 35 years on the job. Now I work part time at the local Radio Shack. Keeps me out of the house. Lew


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Retired as of 30 May. 42 years of government service in mid to upper management.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Police Officer. But I'm pretty sure my avatar gave that away


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (May 25, 2008)

I don't post much, but enjoy the education provided by others.

Clinical Pharmacist for one of the larger Veterans Medical Centers.

Let me second that shout-out to all the current and former armed forces members on this board. I have the pleasure of working with and for true american heros every day!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tadtam said:


> Now semi-retired on Cape Cod


You are living the dream!


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

Manufacturing Engineer in the aerospace industry.


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

Retired IT Professional- 30 years same company, programmer, Analyst, Consultant.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

IT software development and maintenance

:computer:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

database developer. Former sportswriter and broadcaster.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Former Space Shuttle Technician, Presently unemployed Electronics Repair Technician. Got laid off due to high fuel costs effecting the Industrial Refrigeration Controller repair business. Anybody Hiring?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Mailman and part time Studebaker mechanic.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I am a Project Manager for a healthcare software company.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I am a consultant for Medical Device Manufacturers.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Retired Army NCO (E1-E7) and Warrant Officer (W1-W3) - guided missiles, atom bombs, similar fun WMD.
Retired Aerospace Program Manager
Retired Wireless Technical Manager
Retired Telecom Manager (part time) for a college
And now, just retired.

Carl


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

State Police Officer


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pilot and aviation related activities

.....and the most important thing.....being sure the Red Wings continue to win the Stanley Cup


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

34 years at same company in IT until management killed it. Started as mainframe computer operator, to systems programmer and ended up in data networking. Now providing IT support to my wife, who works at home, and collecting a check from the PBGC.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

I am a Control Technician, working with PLC's and other industrial computers.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

I own and operate a 95 year old family business. Metal plating and polishing.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

Sales VP for a telecom network infrastructure company. My customer is a very large wireless service provider you've all heard of. My degree in Computer Engineering and time in the computer industry from 1981-1991 comes in handy with this job particularly now that wireless is all about data these days.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Retired, 34 years in military aircraft maintenance.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Commercial flooring contractor


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Commercial printer with one of the larget printers there is.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just an auto mechanic..
I get the rest of you guys to work


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

IT - Software designer/developer


----------



## dragonbait (Jan 20, 2007)

IT - Business Intelligence


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Teacher at a prison, I teach ABE/GED and Small Engine Repair to the inmate population.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

IT/Network Security pre-sales engineer. I keep the sales team honest.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Former ~ US Navy Electronics Technician ~ Nuclear Power & Command Master Chief (22 years, 4 months, 9 days)
Current ~ Free Will Baptist pastor, small church outside Kansas City, MO


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ITrot said:


> Commercial printer with one of the larget printers there is.


Do you need a proof reader?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sr. Manufacturing Associate in a Class 10 wafer Fab.(25yrs this Sept.) I was a photo process tech until they shut down the plant I was at and transfered to another fab. The nice thing is I still make the same money.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Medical Field and first time Direct TV customer. Thanks for all the knowledge, I have learned a lot. (also soon to be first time Dad)


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Retired Navy , Service Tech for HSP


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

IT - Developer of insurance imaging applications.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

DBA and former applications developer for a Fortune 500 company,


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

webby_s said:


> Medical Field and first time Direct TV customer. Thanks for all the knowledge, I have learned a lot. (also soon to be first time Dad)


:welcome_s to DBSTalk and congrats!!


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

william8004 said:


> The Oklahoman?


Not hardly; I'd be happy just to be a distant relative of the Gaylord family. We're talking small town newspaper - one of those where the publisher also runs the presses.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

webby_s said:


> Medical Field and first time Direct TV customer. Thanks for all the knowledge, I have learned a lot. (also soon to be first time Dad)


Congratulations for your baby, and welcome to dbs! :hurah:


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Retired Electrical Engineer - supported large SCADA system for electric utility.
Control Data Cyber 960's.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Assembler (manufacturing), recently unemployed.

Guess I'm the low man on the totem pole, career-wise.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Retired satellite tracker, Corona 1959-1966, Apollo 1966-1975, Deep Space Network 1975-1994.


----------



## badhabit2112 (Oct 26, 2007)

Retired Professional Musician.
Currently a Purchasing Manager - I spend other people's money.

My wife is the Manager of Worldwide Customer Support for a software development company, but sinse she's a Hockey (RedWings - she's happy again...) fan I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mechanical Engineer....work for a company that builds Subs for the Navy.

former IT support/admin
former Radiation Health Physics Tech
former Navy Machinist's Mate(avatar is my former boat USS Andrew Jackson SSBN619 Gold Crew)
former Tank Turret Mechanic NJ Army NG

Mike


----------



## alancurry (Oct 18, 2007)

Former DBA on mainframes. Now software tester for DBA software on mainframes.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

A long time ago in a land far away (or do it seems) I was a musician. Test drove cars. Did programming on the side. Then I decided I needed to make a decent living so I became an accountant who still enjoys driving nice cars.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Test engineer and then system/software engineer for a flight simulation company. Now retired.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ninja


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

*points to signature*


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Talos4 said:


> Commercial (flat) Roofing project manager/sales
> 
> They only leak when it rains!


!rolling

Honesty --- Priceless


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

IT - Infrastructure Project Manager


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Mechanical Engineer....work for a company that builds Subs for the Navy.
> 
> former IT support/admin
> former Radiation Health Physics Tech
> ...


AJ! I was on Nathanael Greene (SSBN 636G).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Talos4 said:


> Commercial (flat) Roofing project manager/sales
> 
> They only leak when it rains!


Now that's funny.... :rotfl:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mobandit said:


> AJ! I was on Nathanael Greene (SSBN 636G).


AJ Gold, '83-'87


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

CIO for a medium-sized software company.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Retired US Air Force (Security Policeman)...presently a Welfare Fraud Investigator.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Small cog in an enormous corporate multinational wheel.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Retired Naval Aviation Mechanic
Currently Information Systems Manager


----------



## darman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bank Teller

("Ryan told me to always tell women you work in finance.")

Actually financial statement auditor (accountant) for a one of the remaining big 4.


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

product specialist for major television manufacturer.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

either an attorney or a wig-wearing swinging landlord


----------



## kevc66 (Oct 13, 2006)

Business owner- Custom Integrator


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Jewelry Wholesaler.......


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Formerly USSB uplink operator, when that was sold to Directv , worked for local KSTP. Now retired due to medical reasons.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I help manage a bunch of technology-oriented small businesses, funded by a rich doctor. I wear way too many hats, but we've started hiring more people to help take the load off me and the other guy who works with me.

I'm also a college student.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Talos4 said:


> Commercial (flat) Roofing project manager/sales
> 
> They only leak when it rains!


Sound's like the tire I took to the shop last week. It was only flat on the bottom.


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

Pediatrician


----------



## bobcnn (Nov 10, 2007)

Journalist


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Retired systems engineer for a now-defunct aerospace company (Hughes), with a degree in applied physics. I worked on the very first geosynchronous satellites (1962-1966).


Bob,

In '65 I had a tip to buy some COMSAT stock. I bought a '57 ford.

Who knew!

Joe


----------



## BIG_RED13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I work for publix a southern grocery store. 
I am also going to college have to pay for it some how. 

My job sounds like pathetic compared to EVERY body elses:nono2: :nono:


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

bobkvjr said:


> Former Space Shuttle Technician, Presently unemployed Electronics Repair Technician. Got laid off due to high fuel costs effecting the Industrial Refrigeration Controller repair business. Anybody Hiring?


A serious suggection= start looking to the mfgs. They gotta ship their stuff somewhere. You fix it.

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

basically i'm a Disabled Veteran that served during Desert Sheild / Desert Storm. recently the VA was paying my way to get back into college seeking a Mechanical Engineering Degree. i have 3 years under my belt, then some very severe health issues came to light. So, the VA pulled me out of the program and forced me to step away from college.

so now, i'm trying to fight like hell to over come this health issue. for i can finish my last 3QT's of college to earn my Mechanical Engineering Degree.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

vikerex said:


> Teacher at a prison, I teach ABE/GED and Small Engine Repair to the inmate population.


Vik,.
I taught at a detention center in Maryland. There was never a day when I felt I improved the life of the students. Went back to DTV installation. Same effect.

Hang in there.

Joe


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Retail Sales- Electrontics


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Attorney


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

retail slave I mean worker


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

joe diamond said:


> Bob,
> 
> In '65 I had a tip to buy some COMSAT stock. I bought a '57 ford.
> 
> ...


I remember a bunch of my co-workers buying COMSAT stock but I was short of spare cash.


----------



## 477193 (May 3, 2008)

Credit & Collections


----------



## dmricke (Dec 15, 2006)

Broadcast Engineer


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

My title is I.T. Director. I manage website, computers, phone systems, servers, databases, etc. for the California Democratic Party. This is going to be (and already has been) a busy year.

(I'm just here to talk TV and satellites - I get enough politics elsewhere )


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was a manager for the Home Depot for a few years. Now I sell Toyotas.


----------



## Ernest_T (May 9, 2008)

I'm a server/network admin.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

28 yrs as a Burroughs/Unisys Mainframe operator/senior systems administrator


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Programmer – Independent Software Vendor – mostly document preparation software for the retail automotive industry.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Hospital CEO but also a full time Geek.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

AV system design/engineering for a high end custom integrator


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Internet software developer.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> A serious suggection= start looking to the mfgs. They gotta ship their stuff somewhere. You fix it.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Joe


Right now, I am waiting to hear back from the new contractors to the follow-on system _for_ the Space Shuttle. I am also waiting to hear from the Delta Rocket program also. However, I am most eager to hear back from The University of Central Florida Solar Technology Center for a researcher position. I have about 35 job applications out there since I was let go in the beginning of May.

As Tom Petty said, "The waiting is the hardest part..."


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

Latex salesman and VP of Vandelay Industries :lol:


17 years in medical education


----------



## cadyroadsidetech (Mar 13, 2008)

roadside mechanic for cadillac for 25 years


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

12+ years directing call centers, mostly in banking. Customer service, collections, credit.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Web Management / Development


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Analyst for the largest distributor (of the two) in the independent DirecTV retailer supply chain.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

IT Network/Systems/DR admin, business major, and part time consultant.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

in-house patent attorney


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

IT - System Administrator


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Last 10 years as a Correctional Officer in a maximum security prison. Just about every bad situation that can happen in a prison I have seen/responded too. Decided I had had enough of that, and currently, I am a college student.


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

computer room supervisor mainframes help with server networking some.


----------



## jprafter (Aug 7, 2007)

IT Applications Specialist, SAP-PM


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2007)

Retired USAF, now help wife run her daycare business


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Formerly a computer programmer/analyst. Now currently doing what my avatar is and loving it.

- Merg


----------



## TechMan1959 (Aug 12, 2007)

Consumer electronics’ tech, 28 years this and counting


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

Electrical Engineer - Industrial power systems (138 kv down), Automation & Control (PLCs, HMI)


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Lab Tech in the medical field


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Systems Analyst in the financial sector


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

IT - systems administrator in the utility industry


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Health Care Plant Operations


----------



## BlackRabbit (Feb 29, 2008)

System compatibility analyst


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Satellite communications/broadcast engineer


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mop boy at the local adult establishment.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

Executive - technology
I've done just about everything you can do in technology, software & hardware development; systems engineer by training


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Parent
Software Engineer
Landlord
Musician (vocals, bass, guitar)


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I am an IT Project Manager in the consumer goods industry. Our company sells through wholesale, retail and direct to consumer (including the Internet).


----------



## Balzacula (May 23, 2008)

Network Tech/Field support for Major Telco. 8yrs


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Deputy Sheriff for 9 years..


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sat Installer 10 years.

Electronics Guru!

Main Programmer Omni-Com BBS early 1982 and Grid Works programs/projects.


----------



## VodGod69 (Mar 11, 2007)

National VOD and Interactive Applications Engineer, major MSO


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Director of Information Systems, 23 years and counting!


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Web Designer for a company. Mostly buildouts and graphical updates.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

General Counsel and executive for a major ISP and then one of the largest software resellers in the world. Also founded the first major online sports site and the first company to offer fantasy sports online. Some of you have probably sworn repeatedly at the Terms of Service and License agreements I drafted in the past. 

Presently, I work with my wife in a small law firm that represents charter schools (publicly funded/privately run) throughout the state of Florida and do a fair amount of consulting for technology companies.

Mostly though, I'm a dad to a great three-year old boy. When he lets me know it's okay for Dad to go back to work I'll hopefully return to the fun world of bits, bytes, budgets and bargaining. If not that...shortstop for the Baltimore Orioles would be my second choice.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

auto industry....parts and service....gruntwork and management. Have done both.

Right now contemplating career moves 'cuz the industry here in the Queen City is *DOWN* big time!


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Self-employed IT Consultant when the need arises, but mostly retired.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I go around sprinkling Fairy dust on people, making sure they play nice.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

I work for a local governmentally owned water distribution system for 22 yrs and still going.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Retired maintenance from school district. VERY long time scifi fan (space cadets). Do a lot of hunting, fishing and spending time with 10 grandsugars!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Just retired after having been a police officer for 33 years


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I teach philosophy at a small liberal arts college in Birmingham, AL. It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## DeathRowsFinest2g (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm the guy that spits in your food a taco bell.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Retired (10 years) after 34 years of Federal Government service in Contracting and Procurement. Last 15 years in management.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Out of work Avid editor... doing tech support for now. 

I used to work at the local origination channel at Adelphia Cable in Toms River, NJ. Comcra... er, Comcast took over the system and in less than a year, I was out of work (not even a month before Christmas, no less.) Thus, you see the root of my deep and abiding loathing of that spawn of the Roberts family.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I am a "IT Architect" for a major computer company.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> I go around sprinkling Fairy dust on people, making sure they play nice.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm an Information Security Officer for a businss unit of a Fortune 15 company.


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mailman


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Retired...

Previously - U.S. Navy Radioman (26yr +), Technical Writer for Navy contractor (20 yr)


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Nurse


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

Retired Federal law enforcement (27 yrs). Now working part-time as a contractor to another Federal agency.

Grandchild spoiler par excellance!


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

I handle parts and service nationally for a outdoor power equipment manufacturer. Plus I have 4 kids which is a second fulltime job. LOL


----------



## stepck (Oct 28, 2007)

Engineering faculty member


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

IT Systems Administrator


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Senior QC Technician for a leading life safety manufacturer/installer.

I make sure it works so the customer doesn't find out the hard way.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Service Tech for a major telecommunications company.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Buildings Equipment Mechanic (Watch Engineer) at a major ILEC.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

System Administrator and all around gadget guru.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (Apr 26, 2008)

I hunt wabbits!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I hunt wabbits!


and Ducks?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm a manager of mainframe Applications Development. Essentially, I do system design and manage the development, implementation and maintenance of those systems.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Retired - ex HP/Agilent Manufacturing/Project Engineer


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Retired from a long IT career that included operations, programming, telecommunications, and management of the above.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

22 year US Navy, retired (11 years Electronics Tech, 11 years Cryptology officer). Teach and tutor Math online, own small business programming business applications


----------



## Kadex (Mar 13, 2007)

Welding RV's on extended semi chassis for small private company. All you retired folks need to buy one for your cross country travels, man business is slow right now. Of course we can install a Directv system too.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Galactic Traveller..........


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Galactic Traveller..........


Indeed!.

Myself,I am the Reformattor!.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Strategic Account Manager (Sales)


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

30 years as a Cost Analyst for Engineering firms


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Land Surveyor retired for 16 years after working for a city for 36 years. Now a Town Councilman for the newest town in Wyoming.

Looking out my window right now at snow falling on my lawn. Really interferes with my golf. I guess I can thank Algore for global warming. It is 32 degrees right now.:hurah:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

owner\partner www.crosstecsoftware.com


----------



## jbird (Jun 28, 2006)

Super Hero


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

CTO / Systems Architect of a startup transaction processor.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Retired Development Engineer and Quality Assurance Mgr


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

Software Developer


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I am a police officer myself!


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Real Estate Attorney


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

Desktop and Application Virtualization - VMware & Citrix.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I would be curious to see what kinds of jobs people who post in the directv forums do. I will start out. I do Customer Service, and have done for more than 10 years.


Am Retired Banking Related Printer & Indianapolis Colts Fan


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> I would be curious to see what kinds of jobs people who post in the directv forums do. I will start out. I do Customer Service, and have done for more than 10 years.


I'm with the county. Emergency management among other things. 13 years. Side work has always been security, corporate and private. Also local investigation work for municipalities.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Building Maintenance


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

10 years Areospace composite and, airframe assembly. All military stuff.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

My official title is Vice President. Soooooo, here ya go. I run my fathers small software company and do the following:

VP.
Manager
Acounts Payables & Receivables
Payroll
Project Manager
Programmer
R&D
Testing
IT Dept
Purchasing
I also take out the garbage & recycling!

I have 5 employees under me.

Been doing this since 93 or 94.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

Manufacturing Engineer


----------



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

Software Developer 3, soon to be Senior Software Developer... oooOOOooo


----------

